
Optimozor: Automatically summarize, correct and translate any text - merwanedr
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/optimozor
======
merwanedr
Optimozor is a web app where you can automatically optimize and summarize your
notes, texts and courses. You can also use Optimozor to correct, translate and
export your essays to PDFs. You can take a look at the source code on GitHub.

